# Suns at Clippers



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Hope we don't look past this one, the Clippers have been playing surprisingly well this season. Wilcox KILLED us last time we played these guys, if he's starting at center with Brand their front line might give us a lot of problems.

Suns 114 Clippers 97


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Wilcox and Brand in the frontcourt together could be a tough matchup for Amare.
We'll see.

Brand can definately not guard him 1on1 and Amare is averaging 33.5ppg 64%FG over the last 4 games.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Marion on Brand defensively? :no: 

Well lets hope Amare gets Brand in foul trouble quick. He drew the first on Brand on the first posession.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

BS CALL!

How can you call an offensive foul on Amare? Defender was moving under him while he was in the air catching the pass.

BS.

amare on the bench already.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Wow. What's going on?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I thought Maggette slid in there late too, oh well. Amare has to learn with one foul he can't go up and jump into Elton Brand on a fadeaway hook shot. Don't know what he was thinking.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare is getting no respect on those offensive foul calls, absolutely none. Those guys are never set when they take the charge.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Man, you can really tell the difference when Nash is in. The 11-0 run started when Nash came in I believe, crazy.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We have outscored our opponent in all 2nd quarters so far by an average of 10.9points.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

And Amare wows the crowd. :yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

This is just out of curiosity, how many games have the Suns been down by 10+ then made a comeback to win? It seems like they get down by double digits consistently, and come back consistently.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Only the Lakers game. They were down 10 against Sacramento for a short time in the 4th quarter when they rested most starters.

42-16 scoring run?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Elton Brand and Chris Wilcox could get called for 3seconds all game long.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Weak call again.

The 3 offensive fouls on the Suns were all utter jokes.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Nash is amazing, nice to see the whole team finally hitting some threes instead of just JJ and Nash. Wilcox looks really good, he reminds me of a mini-Stoudemire.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Weak call again.
> 
> The 3 offensive fouls on the Suns were all utter jokes.


Well, Voskuhl really doesn't even deserve to be on the floor, he's been getting that called on him every time he gets on the floor for how many years now? Hunter and Lampe are just much better players, which says a lot about Voskuhl. It's been clear from day one that Jake really has no place on this team.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Wilcox looks a bit like Amare as a rookie, lol.

Jake really doesn't fit in with the up-tempo style of this team and was slowed down by some injuries or illness.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Nash is amazing, nice to see the whole team finally hitting some threes instead of just JJ and Nash. Wilcox looks really good, he reminds me of a mini-Stoudemire.


What's up with the "other guy" on NCAA championship teams making the better NBA player? Boozer is better than Jason Williams (even if he hadn't gotten hurt), Wilcox is better than Dixon (by a lot). I guess Gordon will be better than Okafor too (not showing so far).


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Windmill dunk by Amare!

When was the last time you saw a 6'10 guy throw down a windmill like that?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Come on, Amare, grab some rebound. It seems like Marion is taking everything off the glass. Amare should be the best rebounder on this team, but he's not getting any.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Stupid young ref.

Amare was clearly pushed from underneath on that layup.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Come on, Amare, grab some rebound. It seems like Marion is taking everything off the glass. Amare should be the best rebounder on this team, but he's not getting any.


Shawn Marion is in the top 5 rebounding in the league. He snatches everything with his quickness while Amare battles 2 big guys for the boards.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Shawn Marion is in the top 5 rebounding in the league. He snatches everything with his quickness while Amare battles 2 big guys for the boards.


I just looked it up and you're right, Marion is tied for 4th with 11.4 a game. I didn't realize he was rebounding so well.

Amare is averaging 9.4 boards. That's all right, I guess. But he needs to make it a priority to become a great rebounder in the next couple of years if he's going to become an elite player. He's not going to be the next Barkley, like I think he will, if he's only a scorer.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Clips are on a bit of a rally.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> I just looked it up and you're right, Marion is tied for 4th with 11.4 a game. I didn't realize he was rebounding so well.
> ...


Well tell me when was the last time 2 teammates averaged double digits rebounding?

I know the last 2 years Amare and Marion were the only teammates in the league to average 9+ or 8.5+ or so.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

What's up with Q Rich tonight? He's really been quiet.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He hasn't shot well all season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok Phoenix is awesome on offense so I won't bother commenting on that. But I'm actually quite impressed with the Clippers this year. Mikki Moore is a scary looking dude! Jaric is also playing far better than I thought he can.

Wow, Clippers making a comeback without Brand and Maggette!


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Boozer is better than Dunleavy too. Wilcox was always considered the better NBA prospect than Dixon, as of course shown by their draft position, so that's not really a surprise. 

An alternate trend springs to mind - the big man on the NCAA championship team always turns out better - which would point to Okafor being better.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Time for Amare to step up and play like a franchise man does in these situations.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Nash 20/15 just sick.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Man, I hate these boring Suns games, nobody ever scores.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Make that 22/15


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Its like watching Stockton and Malone.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

That was a weak technical.

Looks like Amare will come up just short of the 4th straight 30+ game.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Its like watching Stockton and Malone.


That's not as far off as it sounds. Scary.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Nash could easily average 14 apg. This situation is just so perfect. He has the highest scoring team in the league AND all his teammates get very few assists for their position, so he has no competition.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Nash's stats are insane. What's the single season record for assists per game?

First time I got to watch the Suns this year, I'm impressed.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh Amare ended up with 33 in 33 minutes  4th straight. Should increase his lead in scoring and scoring per minute.

14-23 from the field should get him closer within Udonis Haslem who may fall out of the ranking soon because of minimum attempts.

Nash with 18 dimes again.

He had 18, 18, 17 and 16 assists already this season.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> That was a weak technical.
> 
> Looks like Amare will come up just short of the 4th straight 30+ game.


Wrong.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Marion: 22 points, 14 rebounds
Amare: 33 points, 7 rebounds
Nash: 22 points, 18 assists


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Nash is just insane. He is playing better than any point guard has in as long as I can remember, he is just playing brilliant basketball, there's no other way to say it. I know I sound like a broken record, but I just can't believe how good he is.

It's a shame our second unit is so terrible that we aren't putting teams away and Nash isn't getting as much rest as he should, but we have a three game homestand coming up against Chicago, Milwaukee and New Orleans, so if he plays more than 30 minutes in any of those games it would be a disappointment.

I didn't think Amare was very good today. In fact, on defense and rebounding he was flat out terrible. Almost zero effort on the boards, and he just got lazy playing defense. But you look at the boxscore and he's got 33 points, so no one will really point their finger at him.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Marion's stat line is crazy

22 pts 14 reb 4ast 3stl 4blk


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

KTAR gave player of the game to Amare.

His defense was pretty good I thought. He had to come out 3 minutes in the first quarter with 2 fouls. But didn't pick up any more fouls since then.

The whole team played a little more relaxed defensively. It was a shootout and we were up.

Steve Nash is playing better than Jason Kidd did in Phoenix which was better than what Kidd was in New Jersey. Crazy he is playing as well as Stockton in his prime right now probaby.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Funny thing the Suns were up 10 in the 4th and Simmons fouled Amare HARD I mean cleary worse than what Artest did and there was nothing except 2 freethrows.

Ben Wallace deserves more than 6 games suspension.


----------

